
CloudFlare now has over 70% market share - coderholic
http://w3techs.com/technologies/overview/proxy/all
======
tracker1
Not entirely surprising given CloudFlare's free tier... which works pretty
well... Have it fronting a couple websites I have running on Azure's smallest
instance.

------
coderholic
Details on the methodology are available here:
[http://w3techs.com/blog/entry/new_surveys_on_web_hosting_and...](http://w3techs.com/blog/entry/new_surveys_on_web_hosting_and_reverse_proxy_services)

